# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Venom Hyperdrive 3.0

## freeweights495

I heard Venom Hyperdrive 3.0 was a good fat burner. Has anyone used it or heard about results? What do you guys think about this stuff? How are the side effects? Thanks.

----------


## poundcake

works good, might be to much for some, really really high bounce off the walls energy all day, no crash like eca stack, makes you have to urinate alot, its an almost uncontrolable urination to lol, can make you sweat alot to, unfortunately at first you may have a hell of a time trying to sleep on it

i give it a huge plus plus, just make sure to cycle it ever 2 or 3 weeks because the effect does tend to wear off

----------


## FromFleshtoSteel

same as above
10/10 - appetite suppression
10/10 - energy is better than ECA, cleaner, crazier at times

i sleep fine on it

can't rate on fat burning effects

only sides I've noticed:
irritated prostate leading to frequent urination and uncontrollable urination. Resolved with use of prostate support supps. (NOW saw palmetto and Zinc)
Get an almost coke like hangover the next day if I overdo it
Mild cramping - very dose dependant
Kills my libido
Must be cycled every 2 weeks to maintain effectiveness.

Still, at 30 bucks for a 90 ct. bottle and with most ppl. requiring only 1 cap for a whole day, this stuff is awesome

----------


## Crowned

As I'm looking into buying this it says 21 years of age or older. I need to know if a 19 year old male, whos been lifting for five years and weights around 250 solid can safely take this sup. I'm sure I can, but I want to know yas opinions.

----------


## Crowned

One more things, would takin this and amp work? Or would it be too much?

----------


## Air Walker

Agreed with Flesh.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Venom is insane. It's like 7pm and I haven't eaten yet.

----------


## Kal-El

> Venom is insane. It's like 7pm and I haven't eaten yet.


What are your guys ideas on this for use before sports/workouts?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Terrible. Makes you nauseous.

----------


## Kal-El

I tried the single dose this past weekend at one of our mini-camps. We ran 40s and did alot of gassers and i didnt really see to much of a difference. I had tried it earlier in the week when i got the bottle in the mail just to see and i thought i felt an energy increase about 40 minutes after ingestion and good energy till late in the day. But not to much with the one during practice. Going to try amp+venomx2 this weekend and see how i feel with that.

----------


## spywizard

I ran it for 1 month, or the bottle's worth.. I did not get the promised 20 weight loss...imagine my suprise.. jk..

I get a better response, from *********, in that it allows me to sweat a lot and gives great energy, much like it's designer.. jk again..

great product.. amplify 02 that is.. 

One of the qualifers that i use in evaluating a product.. will i buy it again, and or will i recommend it.. ... nope..

----------


## twistab4pudd

If anyone can please help me.... I was wondering if the Venom Hyperdrive 3.0 is pro anabolic ? what the effects on the muscle tissue would be? is this strictly for burning fat or will it harm my muscles if i take it? I just need something that will make me lose around 15 lbs. (IM OPEN FOR SUGGESTIONS) ;] of fat and leave the muscle, but I don't like the jittery feeling of hydroxycut hardcore or any products that make me feel like that. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!

----------

